
Ask HN: Rejected by YC? Did they even look? - pedalpete
I&#x27;ve just received the 2nd rejection letter from YC after applying for S17 &amp; W18.<p>Looking at our youtube stats, I can see that our video was never watched.<p>This makes me suspicious that our application was ever looked at.<p>Anybody else see similar behaviour?<p>As a judge for another incubator, I can tell you I always at least start the videos.<p>We&#x27;ve got 50k users and revenue, so I&#x27;m not worried about the business, just don&#x27;t want to waste my time applying for YC if we&#x27;re never even given a look at.
======
onyeka
Same here. Last year when we applied, our video got a look and there was at
least one visit to our website from them per Analytics. This year nothing.

I was just making this observation to my partner and I'm not sure what to make
of it.

------
navidkhn1
Did you apply long enough before the deadline?

~~~
pedalpete
I was a few days before, but should that really matter? Last time I was more
than a week before.

